# Trunk lid switch button replacement



## cyprusrx7 (Jan 5, 2022)

I am trying to replace my trunk lid switch button (one button only for close) part number 6131-9275-119-02 with another one which has two buttons (close and lock) part number 6131-9275-121-02. While the new lid fits fine, and plugs fine, only the close button works (i.e. the lock button does not work). Would anyone know if this is something that can be coded, or should I need to replace parts like actuators etc?


----------



## cyprusrx7 (Jan 5, 2022)

Anyone? Advide needed please.


----------

